# Exo Terra nano, enough cross ventilation for pokie?



## Haksilence (Feb 24, 2016)

I've heard mixed things about this enclosure. The exo Terra nano I see several keepers housing their pokies and other arboreals in. 
Any insight on these enclosures, with them being glass I'm a little wary about the cross ventilation, since I don't have the capability to drill or modify glass. 

Do these have acceptable, stock, cross ventilation? Or should I look for something else?


----------



## Sam_Peanuts (Feb 24, 2016)

There's a vent below the door and the whole top is ventilated so there is plenty of cross ventilation, it's just not ideally placed.

Ideally, you'd have very little ventilation on top and more on the sides to keep the humidity in, but it's good enough for a pokie since they're pretty hardy.

What can be problematic is the screen top since there's a change they can get their tarsal claws stuck in them, but it's not something that happens very often and worst case scenario, they'll lose a leg which is not that big of a deal for them.


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 24, 2016)

Comes down to personal preference, towards that end I wouldn't use them, while Chad and many others have (and still do) use them for all sorts of arboreals just fine!

The thing is that they're insanely overpricede for what you get for your money.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Haksilence (Feb 24, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> Comes down to personal preference, towards that end I wouldn't use them, while Chad and many others have (and still do) use them for all sorts of arboreals just fine!
> 
> The thing is that they're insanely overpricede for what you get for your money.


Yeah I only consider it because I have come across one for 20$ so it's that or a 100$ one from jaimies. Which I would prefer, but I have to be reasonable with cash.


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm a fan, I use them for many terrestrials including my Poecilotheria and Tapinauchenius


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 24, 2016)

IMO there's in Germany better glass enclosure cages at a very laughable price, enclosures able to suits perfectly arboreals T's save for genus _Avicularia_ or the too much delicate Asian ones like genus _Lampropelma_.

Exo Terra are ok but very overpriced like Storm76 said.


----------



## Tenevanica (Feb 24, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> I use them for many terrestrials including my Poecilotheria


Am I the only one that sees something wrong in that sentence?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Haksilence (Feb 24, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> Am I the only one that sees something wrong in that sentence?


I largly ignored that comment because of that sentence


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 24, 2016)

Tenevanica said:


> Am I the only one that sees something wrong in that sentence?


My poor attempt at humor seems to have fallen short


----------



## jiacovazzi (Feb 24, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> Comes down to personal preference, towards that end I wouldn't use them, while Chad and many others have (and still do) use them for all sorts of arboreals just fine!
> 
> The thing is that they're insanely overpricede for what you get for your money.


They're $30 USD at reptile shows

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 25, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> My poor attempt at humor seems to have fallen short


LOL.
I think this guy knows the difference between terrestrial and arboreal.

I have housed Poecilotheria and Avicularia in them before without a problem. However, I kept a gravid arboreal in one before and had to tape 80% of the top up to stabilize humidity. Not a good housing idea if you plan on breeding the inhabitant.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Austin S. (Feb 25, 2016)

I also currently housed an adult female Harpactira pulchripes in one the other day. Wanted to make a layered terrestrial theme for her. Sadly, it just seems too small, but looks very nice. I'll probably end up rehousing her tonight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Feb 25, 2016)

jiacovazzi said:


> They're $30 USD at reptile shows


Over here I'd pay between 50-100 EUR a piece for them. So I prefer the normal glass enclosures for 20-40 EUR in comparison. If you can get them that "cheap" ocassionally, good for you, but I doubt that's the usual price aside shows.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Haksilence (Feb 25, 2016)

I'll be replacing the screen top when I get it with acrylic. There is a craft store close by that sells sheets of it and I have access to a laser engraver/etcher that will cut it to exact dimensions perfectly.


----------



## viper69 (Feb 26, 2016)

Storm76 said:


> Over here I'd pay between 50-100 EUR a piece for them. So I prefer the normal glass enclosures for 20-40 EUR in comparison. If you can get them that "cheap" ocassionally, good for you, but I doubt that's the usual price aside shows.



It's not the usual price for them at all, you've been misinformed.


----------



## Spidermolt (Feb 28, 2016)

I personally like using exo terras for all my arboreal tarantulas, I haven't had any problems at all with them so far. As for the ventilation I have no problems maintaining the proper humidity even with one-half of the top screen covered with a homemade acrylic lid. the one thing I do suggest to you is that I'd go with the exo terra 12"x12"x18" for pokies since they do get larger and faster than other arboreal Ts.


----------



## The Grym Reaper (Feb 23, 2017)

The Nano Tall ones cost around £30 (roughly $37 or €35) online here, I just tear out the mesh screen and replace it with acrylic with air holes drilled in, it's pretty easy to do.

As mentioned above, the 12"x12"x18" would be a better option for a subadult/adult Pokie as some get fairly large.


----------



## vespers (Feb 23, 2017)

Spidermolt said:


> the one thing I do suggest to you is that I'd go with the exo terra 12"x12"x18" for pokies since they do get larger and faster than other arboreal Ts.





The Grym Reaper said:


> As mentioned above, the 12"x12"x18" would be a better option for a subadult/adult Pokie as some get fairly large.


I agree. The 12x12x18 makes for a better enclosure size for adult Poecilotheria.


----------

